

Policy Implications of Capital-Biased Technology: Opening Remarks - mpweiher
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/28/policy-implications-of-capital-biased-technology-opening-remarks/

======
kylered
The bigger problem is that our education system is failing us and not training
a workforce that has value in today's society. We are clearly undergoing a
structural change in society that is increasingly valuing those who create
"robots," or automated solutions. When it comes to middle wage earners, we
need to do a better job creating value from our education system.

I wrote a little more here on why being like a robot is better for startups:
[http://kylethered.tumblr.com/post/39054135068/implications-o...](http://kylethered.tumblr.com/post/39054135068/implications-
of-a-robot-economy-for-startups-how-is)

and here on how bad our education system is from an economic perspective:
[http://kylethered.tumblr.com/post/37790176790/data-says-
high...](http://kylethered.tumblr.com/post/37790176790/data-says-higher-ed-
destroying-value-by-passing-debt)

------
casca
TL;DR: Krugman says that the shortfall in funding of US entitlements is that a
growing percentage of income is coming from capital gains rather than payroll
and that only payroll contributes to these entitlements.

